# Is this a quality forced air dryer?



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Been looking for one for next year when I start showing my Aussie pup, and found leerburg had a good sale (what I think is a good sale?) on one. I know many people aren't fond of Leerburg, but is this a decent dryer and price? I don't know if it's just a black friday deal or not, so I want to buy it with the rest of my order tonight if it's worth it and will get the job done.

Any opinions or personal experiences welcome

http://leerburg.com/1155.htm?model=1108


----------



## TonyBaby (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm a professional dog groomer. I've never heard of that brand but for only $90 I think for what you want to use it for, it's worth trying. I think the K-9's are usually a good product for the price. This is my favorite dryer. It goes all day long and never gets hot http://www.chrissystems.com/kool_dry_dryer.htm


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

TonyBaby said:


> I'm a professional dog groomer. I've never heard of that brand but for only $90 I think for what you want to use it for, it's worth trying. I think the K-9's are usually a good product for the price. This is my favorite dryer. It goes all day long and never gets hot http://www.chrissystems.com/kool_dry_dryer.htm


That's exactly what I was gonna recommend. I just got my CC blower a few weeks ago and both me and Barbie, my Afghan, are in love with it. It has variable speed so I can use as much or as little force as I want. It's super quiet, even on full force I can still hear my TV across the room. It comes with the difuser and concentrator attachments, which many other blowers don't have included. It's very sturdy and won't blow itself over, my last blower was too powerfull for it's own good and ended up toppling itself over a few times. It also comes in much more attractive colors than orange. If possible I would recomend going to a dog show to buy one directly from the vendor, they typicaly give and additional discount at the shows.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought this one for about the same price a couple years ago.
http://b-air.com/pet/bpd-1.htm
Definitely not quiet but works nicely except the hose popped off until I put a metal hose clamp on it. I just gave Max a basic wash and dry today in 50 minutes. I am not able to get the waves out of his body hair but his neck and ears are straight anyway. Love spraying the water off him.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I have an Air Force. I like it well enough, but when I need to replace it, I am going to get a much more powerful K-9 dryer. I bought it used from a groomer, and it has held up very well for me over about 5 years. I bathe my dogs about monthly, unless I am showing, then it's weekly. The machine runs about 1 hour every time I use it.

The issue I have with the one pictured is fatigue. If you are holding the whole unit like that, your hand/arm is going to be VERY fatigued by the time you are done. Mine is a Model CM 3, which has a 4 HP motor. That is significantly larger than the one you are looking at (1.3 HP), and I feel mine does not move enough air. It takes me forever to dry a dog.

I prefer the K-9 dryers. I have not used the mini, but it looks the most portable. I have, however, used the K-9 II, and find it VERY nice. I don't know the HP, because I can't find a site that tells me, but I KNOW they are more powerful than the one I have. And they are very nice. An added bonus is that they are available in numerous colors! Completely unimportant, really, but it's kind of cool to have that option.

They are more expensive, but SO worth it, if you can afford it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, I can afford it, I just don't want to. 

I figured I'd be best off taking recommendations here though so I didn't purchase that one last night. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I currently use a Metro dryer, but think I will soon be investing in a K-9 Dryer


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

This is the one that I have.

http://www.metrovacworld.com/Shopping/product.asp?catalog_name=metrovac&product_id=Commander

I have the least powerful model. I originally bought the most powerful model but it was too much for my little guys so I returned it for the least powerful model and am happy with it for my needs.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I've had my K9 II for several years, and can't imagine being without it! It serves as a HV dryer, and also to fluff dry (by removing the nozle). It's not exactly quiet, but, not that loud, either. The Metro was . . . well, let's just say you get what you pay for! lol


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

When shopping for dryers, keep in mind the CFM...cubic feet per minute..That is what makes or breaks a dryer..a low CFM isn't going to be much better than a hair dryer..compare online the difference between, say the dryer she is looking at, and the K9II...


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> I've had my K9 II for several years, and can't imagine being without it! It serves as a HV dryer, and also to fluff dry (by removing the nozle). It's not exactly quiet, but, not that loud, either. The Metro was . . . well, let's just say you get what you pay for! lol


I got a K9 II as well, and it's held up for 6 years and counting. It rocks. 2 speeds w/a nozzle; you can get a Pyr dry or use it to dry a maltese. Awesome


----------

